# Visa for wife



## GW75 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm travelling over early June to Abu Dhabi. I've been told it will take about 4 weeks to get my residence Visa. Approximately how long will it take after I get my Visa before my wife (with me as the sponsor) will be able to get her's? I'm trying to avoid her having to come over and then leave the country again for a month.

Thanks,

Gareth


----------



## Tercia (Feb 28, 2011)

2 days max..! Of course, once she comes over, before she gets the visa on the passport and all that, she still has to go through all the medical tests (same as you), but she will not need to leave the country.


----------

